# Few bits off autosmart today..



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Picked up some randoms up from my autosmart dealer today. Getting a bit addicted to buying stuff off him now, seem to spend £30-£40 everytime he comes down to work.... doh.

Anyways i got

5L highstyle - gunna use this just for interior plastics, can be diluted.
5L finish - gunna use this for exterior trims and tyre dressing.
1L evo renovation compound - will be intresting to see what this is like.
4x autosmart bottle with heads.
1x stiff wheel agitating brush, nice and chunky.
4x air fresheners.

Mrs is out now so i can fetch it out of the car and put it in the garage, she will never know!

£40 bargains!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Never used Finish, might have to give that one a whirl.

Nice haul

No G101 or Smart Wheels?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy as said no tardis?


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

already have 5L of g101, tango, autofresh etc

Whats the smart wheels like? is it an acid gree cleaner?


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

Good collection of stuff there. Finish is best for the interior, Highstyle for the exterior trim and tyres.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AliBailey88 said:


> already have 5L of g101.
> 
> Whats the smart wheels like? is it an acid gree cleaner?


Yep, Acid Free. It's great! 5L for £15 makes 55L of great cleaner! I prefer it to Bilberry.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish I lived on the Mainland,I would have a car load of AS stuff:lol:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Yep, Acid Free. It's great! 5L for £15 makes 55L of great cleaner! I prefer it to Bilberry.


ahh cool, mite have to get some next then, ive never got on with bilberry aswel tbh, currently got 5l very cherry.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

you have finish and highstyle mixed up btw

finish is a dilutable interior dressing

highstyle is a rubber and exterior trim dressing that doesnt dilute


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

40 quid for that lot is a bargain tbh


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

David said:


> you have finish and highstyle mixed up btw
> 
> finish is a dilutable interior dressing
> 
> highstyle is a rubber and exterior trim dressing that doesnt dilute


yer my mistake


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah man, id pay more than £40 for all that, and i spend shiiiiit loads with my rep.

the inconsistency with reps pricing is staggering :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

change your rep then ian


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

i haggle, he says a price i say another, show them the cash. I find if your a regular customer and you begin to know the rep deals get better and better.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

ian i find the pricing depends on what they feel like on the day, LOL


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Oakey22 said:


> ian i find the pricing depends on what they feel like on the day, LOL


How much is 5L or Tardis from your rep on an average day? Im not too far from Burton so it would be convenient to a ride up sometime.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

not sure as i bought it along with a load of other stuff.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Oakey22 said:


> not sure as i bought it along with a load of other stuff.


Did you go to the shop or get your rep to come out and see you?


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

popped down the shop on a saturday morning when he was there.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Oakey22 said:


> popped down the shop on a saturday morning when he was there.


Is he there every Saturday? Think I might go down this Saturday as I really need some Tardis.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

His number is 07831 269500 if you want to give him a ring.  Its Mark Allen.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Oakey22 said:


> His number is 07831 269500 if you want to give him a ring.  Its Mark Allen.


Cheers mate ill give him a ring tomorrow. I got a number from SUE J that was for Damian Matthews I think an thats from my home address of DE30UU. How many AS reps can there be :lol: Burtons on 10-15mins up the road.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

smart wheels is fappin incredible stuff!!!!!!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

ave got that brush, never used it a keep thinkin it will scratch everything and its a bit stiff, wish i never bought it now lol, maybe engine bays or brick walls lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the autoglym brush which looks like that is very soft well the one i have is


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

i Get my stuff from Damian Matthews aswell i love EVO it gives tyou a perfect mirror finnish on all colours straight from 1500 wet dry


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

its not autoglym one i have in the autosmart. just a bit rough


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

How much do people pay for Tardis and G101 from an autosmart rep??


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Most of the time its £15 for 5litres, but if you buy alot of stuff my rep does 5litres for £10


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> How much do people pay for Tardis and G101 from an autosmart rep??


£10-11 each


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers, was gonna get some stuff off ebay but it seems it may be cheaper from a rep.

Now all I need to do is find who my local rep is (if I even have one roumnd this way)


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> Cheers, was gonna get some stuff off ebay but it seems it may be cheaper from a rep.
> 
> Now all I need to do is find who my local rep is (if I even have one roumnd this way)


PM Sue J with your postcode to find your local rep. Or if you're in Essex drop me a line!!!!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

AliBailey88 said:


> Most of the time its £15 for 5litres, but if you buy alot of stuff my rep does 5litres for £10


I still haven't gotten around to meeting up with the local rep but I have seen the Autosmart van in the village and on the road to Bath - I think Rutherfords are one of this customers so hopefully I won't have to travel far. It even has his name written on the back of the van, so can't mistake him really.

Steve O.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

well ill add my 2 pennies worth:lol:,ive used most brands now and tbh used A/S for 15 years and iam not just saying it or stirring thing's up but i think it's the best product going,yes i still do use some other products but A/S will always remain my best in value and quality.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

chrisc said:


> change your rep then ian


i do, i can see 3 reps, and they are all the same on prices tbh

but when i see prices that other people pay, its just silly :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

it was £18 for tardis at the Scottish meet the other day. I almost fell over when he told me. It was cheaper to buy from Polished Bliss and get it posted (at the time!)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> it was £18 for tardis at the Scottish meet the other day. I almost fell over when he told me. It was cheaper to buy from Polished Bliss and get it posted (at the time!)


I thought with the meet at Ultimate Shine it was 12 quid for Tardis?


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi guys, see the AS wheel cleaner is it better than using G101? I usuall just spray this onto my alloys and rinse off. Also what is the best way to use tardis? I wish I had a rep near me


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Chubsley said:


> Hi guys, see the AS wheel cleaner is it better than using G101? I usuall just spray this onto my alloys and rinse off. Also what is the best way to use tardis? I wish I had a rep near me


It depends what you want. If your wheels get really dirty then yes Smart Wheels will work better. If you keep ontop of your wheels then G101 is fine for what you want.

Best way to use Tardis is spray it onto the tar,spray some onto a MF cloth and gentle wipe the tar away then rinse with clean water.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

How much approx are the sprayer bottles?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> How much approx are the sprayer bottles?


Depends on your rep but around 2 pounds each.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> How much approx are the sprayer bottles?


i paid £1.50 with a head


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> i paid £1.50 with a head


iirc i pay £1 for the small bottles with head and £2.50 for a large bottle with head.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got a few other bits today.

Tardis 5Litres @ £10
Long reach Vikan wheel brush @ £4
Huge waffle drying towl @ £4

Bargins!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Down at the scottish meet I was £6 for a litre bottle of Tardis with a sprayhead. But it was £5 for the guy behind. **** knows how, but oh well. I'm surprised you can post Tardis to be honest!


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

??? i got the stuff off my rep not posted?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Aye, Tardis varies with price depending on how much of a **** your rep wants to be and how much you buy. Its the only part of the business model that I wouldn't be able to live by if I was a rep/owner.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> ??? i got the stuff off my rep not posted?


I was referring to Polished Bliss stocking it in their online shop.

And yeah, I was pretty annoyed. They didn't buy anything else either, both just the bottle of Tardis yet I was a pound more. Ah well a bargain all the same as it is a good product.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i paid £18 quid at the scottish meet for tardis , i thought thats how much it usually was. im ragin now. wont be using him again


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Will be paying £12 for 5 Litres tomorrow, offered £10, he werent having none of it!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

h13ulk said:


> i paid £18 quid at the scottish meet for tardis , i thought thats how much it usually was. im ragin now. wont be using him again


Was that the one in fife? The guy was REALLY up and down with his prices. I got an alright deal but not amazing compared to the rest of the reps. I've not even used tardis yet lol


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

my rep is a real nice guy, says i buy way to much though lol


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Is there a list of AS reps for the country?


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

No list as far as I know.

I just rang the number on their website and asked for the local rep!


----------

